# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  ابو بكرالصديق

## محمد احمد حسن

*أبو بكر الصّدّيق، واسمه عبد الله بن أبي قحافة التيمي القرشي، أول الخلفاء الراشدين وأحد أوائل الصحابة الذين أسلموا من أهل قريش ورافقوا النبي محمد بن عبد الله منذ بدء الإسلام، وهو صديقه ورفيقه في الهجرة إلى المدينة المنورة، وأحد العشرة المبشرين بالجنة عند أهل السنة والجماعة، أسلم على يده الكثير من الصحابة. وهو والد أم المؤمنين عائشة زوجة الرسول. ولد بعد عام الفيل بسنتين وستة أشهر الموافقة لسنة 50 ق.هـ وسنة 573م. كان سيدًا من سادة قريش وغنيًا من كبار أغنيائهم، وكان ممن رفضوا عبادة الأصنام في الجاهلية. يُعرف في التراث السني بـ "أبي بكر الصّدّيق" لأنه صدّق النبي محمد في قصّة الإسراء والمعراج، وقيل لأنه كان يصدّق النبي في كل خبر يأتيه. بُويع بالخلافة يوم الثلاثاء 2 ربيع الأول سنة 11 هـ، واستمرت خلافته قرابة سنتين وأربعة أشهر. توفي في يوم الإثنين 22 جمادى الأولى سنة 13 هـ الموافق 23 أغسطس 634م[1].
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*حياته قبل الإسلام
ولد أبو بكر في مكة المكرمة بعد عام الفيل بسنتين وستة أشهر.[2] ونشأ فيها في حضن أبوين لهما الكرامة والعزّ في قومهما مما جعل أبا بكر ينشأ كريم النفس، عزيز المكانة في قومه.[3] وكانت إقامته في مكة لا يخرج منها إلا لتجارة، إذ كان في الجاهلية رجلاً تاجرًا، ودخل بصرى من أرض الشام للتجارة وارتحل بين البلدان وكان رأس ماله 40 ألف درهم، وكان ينفق من ماله بسخاء وكرم عُرف به في الجاهلية.[4] كما كان من رؤساء قريش في الجاهلية وأهل مشاورتهم ومحببًا فيهم، أخرج ابن عساكر عن معروف بن خربوذ (مولى عثمان) قال: «إن أبا بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه أحد عشر من قريش اتصل بهم شرف الجاهلية والإسلام فكان إليه أمر الديّات والغرم».[5] وكان أعلم قريش بأنساب القبائل وأخبارها وسياستها، وبما كان فيها من خير وشر، فكانت العرب تلقبه بـ "عالم قريش".[6] كان رجلاً تاجرًا ذا خلق ومعروف، وكان رجال قومه يأتونه ويألفونه لغير واحد من الأمر لعلمه وتجارته وحسن مجالسته،[7] وقد قال له ابن الدغنه حين لقيه مهاجرًا: «والله إنك لتزين العشيرة، وتعين على النوائب، وتفعل المعروف وتكسب المعدوم».[8] كان أبو بكر يعيش في حي حيث يسكن التجّار؛ وكان يعيش فيه النبي، ومن هنا بدأت صداقتهما حيث كانا متقاربين في السنّ والأفكار والكثير من الصّفات والطّباع.[9] [10].
كان أبو بكر ممن حرّموا الخمر على أنفسهم في الجاهلية، فلم يشربها،[6] وقد أجاب من سأله هل شربت الخمر في الجاهلية؟ بقوله: «أعوذ بالله»، فقيل: «ولم؟» قال: «كنت أصون عرضي، وأحفظ مروءتي، فإن من شرب الخمر كان مضيّعًا لعرضه ومروءته».[5] ولم يسجد أبو بكر لصنم قط، قال أبو بكر في مجمع من الصحابة: «ما سجدت لصنم قط، وذلك أنّي لما ناهزت الحلم، أخذني أبو قحافة بيدي فانطلق بي إلى مخدع فيه الأصنام، فقال لي: هذه آلهتك الشّمُ العوالي، وخلاني وذهب، فدنوت من الصنم وقلت: إني جائع فأطعمني فلم يُجبني فقلت: إني عار فأكسني، فلم يجبني، فألقيت عليه صخرة فخرَّ لوجهه».[4]


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*صفاته
كان أبو بكر أبيض البشرة نحيف الجسم خفيف العارضين (صفحتا الوجه) في ظهره انحناء لا يستمسك إزاره يسترخي عن حقويه، معروق الوجه (لحم وجهه قليل)، غائر العينين نأتئ الجبهه، عاري الأشاجع (أصول الأصابع التي تتصل بعصب ظاهر الكف).[11]
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*اسمه ولقبه وكنيته
اتفق جمهور أهل النسب وجزم به البخاري وغيره من المحدّثين على أن اسمه الأصلي هو "عبد الله" سمّاه به النبي محمد لما أسلم، وكان اسمه قبل ذلك "عبد الكعبة"،[12] وقال أكثر المحدّثين أن "عبد الله" هو اسمه سماه به أهله.[13] ويرى كثيرٌ من المحدّثين أن اسمه كان "عتيق"، سمّاه به النبي محمد،[14] وقيل بل سمّاه بذلك أبوه، وقيل بل أمّه. بينما رجّح النووي والسيوطي وابن عساكر أن "عتيقًا" لقبٌ له وليس اسمًا.[4] واختلفوا لم سمي "عتيقًا" فقيل: سُمي بذلك لعتاقة وجهه وجماله (والعتق: الجمال)، وقيل أنّ أمه كانت لا يعيش لها ولد، فلما ولدته استقبلت به البيت ثم قالت «اللهم هذا عتيقك من الموت فهبه لي»، وقيل إنما سُمي عتيقًا لأنه لم يكن في نسبه شيء يُعاب به، وقيل كان له أخوان عتق وعتيق فسمي باسم أحدهما، وقيل غير ذلك.[13]
وأما لقب "الصّدّيق" فقيل أنه كان يُلقب به في الجاهلية لِما عرف منه من الصدق، إذ كان وجيهًا رئيسًا من رؤساء قريش وإليه كانت الديات في الجاهلية، وكان إذا حمل شيءًا قالت فيه قريش: «صدّقوه وأمضوا حمالته وحمالة من قام معه أبو بكر»، وإن احتملها غيره خذلوه ولم يصدقوه.[4] وفي الإسلام سُمي "الصّدّيق" لمبادرته إلى تصديق النبي محمد في كل ما جاء به،[12] وأول ما اشتهر به لتصديقه له في خبر الإسراء والمعراج،[معلومة 2] عندما كذبت قريش ذلك الخبر وجاءوا إلى أبي بكر قائلين: «هل لك إلى صاحبك؟ يزعم أنه أسري به الليلة إلى بيت المقدس»، فقال «لئن كان قال ذلك لقد صدق».[15] ويُروى عن علي بن أبي طالب أنه كان يقول ويحلف بالله «أنّ الله أنزل اسم أبي بكر من السماء "الصديق"».[16] قال فيه أبو محجن الثقفي:[12]
وسميت صدِّيقًا وكل مهاجر	 سواك يسمّى باسمه غير منكر
سبقت إلى الإسلام والله شاهد	 وكنتَ جليسًا بالعريش المشهر
وبالغار إذ سُمّيت بالغار صاحبًا	 وكنت رفيقا للنبي المطهّر
وكذلك لُقب أبو بكر "بالأوّاه" وهو لقب يدل على الخوف والوجل والخشية من الله، فعن إبراهيم النخعي أنه قال: «كان أبو بكر يُسمى بالأوّاه لرأفته ورحمته».[17] وكانت كنيته "أبو بكر" وهي من البكر وهو الفتى من الإبل.[4] وبعد وفاة النبي محمد صار يُسمّى بـ "خليفة رسول الله ‪ﷺ" لتوليه الخلافة بعده.
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*نسبه
هو: عبد الله بن أبي قحافة واسمه عثمان بن عامر بن عمرو بن كعب بن سعد بن تيم بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر وهو قريش بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان .[18] ويلتقي في نسبه مع النبي محمد بن عبد الله عند مرة بن كعب. أسلم يوم فتح مكة في السنة 8 هـ، وكان بصره مكفوفًا، إذ أتى به أبو بكر إلى النبي محمد فأسلم بين يديه. ولم يزل أبو قحافة في مكة لم يهاجر، حتى توفي بعد وفاة ابنه أبي بكر بستة أشهر وأيام في شهر محرم سنة 14 هـ وهو ابن 97 سنة.[19]
أمّه: أم الخير واسمها سلمى بنت صخر بن عمرو بن كعب بن سعد بن تيم بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك بن قريش بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان ، وهي ابنة عم أبي قحافة.[18] أسلمت قديمًا في دار الأرقم بن أبي الأرقم عندما طلب من النبي محمد أن يدعوا لها الله أن تسلم قائلاً :«يا رسول الله، هذه أمّي برّة بوالديها، وأنت مبارك فادعها إلى الله، وادع الله لها، عسى أن يستنقذها بك من النار» فدعا لها فأسلمت. توفيت قبل أبي قحافة وبعد ابنها أبي بكر، وورثته.[20]
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*زوجاته


ذرية أبي بكر الصديق وزوجاته
قتيلة بنت عبد العزى العامرية القرشية: وقد اختلف في إسلامها، وهي والدة عبد الله وأسماء. كان أبو بكر قد طلقها في الجاهلية، فيها نزل من القرآن آية: ﴿لا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ﴾[21] بعد أن رفضت ابنتها أسماء من أن تدخلها بيتها في المدينة المنورة.[22]
أم رومان بنت عامر الفراسية الكنانية: وهي من بني الحارث بن غنم من قبيلة بني كنانة بن خزيمة، مات عنها زوجها الحارث بن سخبرة في مكة، فتزوجها أبو بكر، وأسلمت قديمًا، وهاجرت إلى المدينة المنورة وهي والدة عبد الرحمن وعائشة. توفيت في المدينة المنورة في ذي الحجة سنة 6 هـ.[23]
أسماء بنت عُمَيس الشهرانية الخثعمية: أسلمت قديمًا قبل دخول دار الأرقم بن أبي الأرقم، وهاجر بها زوجها جعفر بن أبي طالب إلى الحبشة، فولدت له هناك: عبد الله، ومحمدًا، وعونٍا. وهاجرت معه إلى المدينة المنورة سنة 7 هـ، فلما استشهد زوجها جعفر يوم مؤتة سنة 8 هـ وبعد وفاة أم رومان بنت عامر الكنانية، تزوج أبو بكر من أسماء بنت عميس، فولدت له: محمدًا وقت الإحرام فحجت حجة الوداع، ثم توفي أبو بكر، فغسّلته. ثم تزوج بها علي بن أبي طالب.[24]
حبيبة بنت خارجة الخزرجية الأنصارية: أسلمت وولدت لأبي بكر أم كلثوم بعد وفاته. تزوجها من بعده "خبيب بن أساف بن عتبة بن عمر".[25]
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*إسلامه

[

تختلف الروايات في سبقته بالإسلام وجاء الطبري في تاريخه بأقوال مختلفه بين أنه أوّل من أسلم من الذکور وبين أنه أسلم قبله أکثر من خمسين [26].ولكن يؤمن المسلمون السنة بروايات تقول أنه أول من أسلم من الذكور البالغين [27][28][29]، روي عن ابن اسحاق انه الوحيد الذي أسلم دون تردد وصدق دعوة محمد على الفور [30][31][32].
[عدل]حياته بعد الإسلام
بعد أن أسلم أبو بكر، ساند النبي محمد بن عبد الله في دعوته للإسلام مستفيداً من مكانته بين أهل قريش وحبّهم له، فأسلم على يديه الكثير، منهم خمسة من العشرة المبشرين بالجنة وهم: عثمان بن عفان، والزُّبَير بن العوَّام، وعبد الرحمن بن عوف، وسعد بن أبي وقاص، وطلحة بن عبيدالله. كذلك جاهد بماله في سبيل الدعوة للإسلام حيث قام بشراء وعتق الكثير ممن أسلم من العبيد المستضعفين منهم: بلال بن رباح، وعامر بن فهيرة، وزِنِّيرة، والنَّهديَّة، وابنتها، وجارية بني مؤمّل، وأم عُبيس. وقد قاسى أبو بكر من تعذيب واضطهاد قريش للمسلمين، فتعرض للضرب والتعذيب حين خطب في القريشيين، وحين دافع عن محمد لما اعتدى عليه الوثنيون، وقاسى العديد من مظاهر الاضطهاد[9] . من مواقفه الهامة كذلك أنه صدَّق النبي في حادثة الإسراء والمعراج على الرغم من تكذيب قريش له، وأعلن حينها دعمه الكامل للنبي وأنه سيصدقه في كل ما يقول، لهذا لُقب بالصِّديق [33]. بقي أبو بكر بمكة ولم يهاجر إلى الحبشة حين سمح النبي لبعض أصحابه بهذا، وحين عزم النبي على الهجرة إلى يثرب؛ صحبه أبو بكر في الهجرة النبوية[34]
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*هجرته
هاجر الكثير من المسلمين إلى يثرب، وبقي النبي في مكة وبعض المسلمين منهم أبو بكر الذي ظل منتظراً قراره بالهجرة حتى يهاجر معه، وكان قد أعد العدة للهجرة، فجهز راحلتين لهذا الغرض واستأجر عبد الله بن أريقط الليثي الكناني وكان مشركًا آنذاك ليدلهما على الطريق، ولم يعلم بخروجهما غير علي وآل أبي بكر [35]. وفي ليلة الهجرة خرج الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام في الثلث الأخير من الليل وكان أبو بكر في انتظاره ورافقه في هجرته وبات معه في غار ثور ثلاثة أيام حتى هدأت قريش في البحث عنهما فتابعا المسير إلى يثرب، ويروى أن خلال الأيام الثلاثة جاء كفار قريش يبحثون عنهم في غار ثور إلا أن الله أمر عنكبوتا بنسج خيوطه على الغار وأمر حمامة بوضع بيضها أمامه مما جعلهم يشككون في وجودهما داخل الغار [9]، ووفقاً للروايات قال أبو بكر للنبي :«لو أن أحدهم نظر إلى قدميه لأبصرنا» فطمأنه قائلاً : «يا أبا بكر ما ظنك باثنين الله ثالثهما؟ لا تحزن إن الله معنا». وقد ذُكر هذا في القرآن [36]. وحسب رواية ابن إسحاق فإن أبا بكر أمر ابنه عبد الله بن أبي بكر أن يتسمع لهما ما يقول الناس فيهما بالنهار ويأتي ويخبرهما في الليل، وأمر عامر بن فهيرة مولاه أن يرعى غنمه ويأتي بها إلى الغار في المساء فيشربا من حليبها فإذا غادر عبد الله بن أبي بكر الغار في الصباح تبعه بالغنم ليزيل أثاره عن الطريق، وكانت أسماء بنت أبي بكر تأتيهما بالطعام إذا أمست بما يصلحهما [37]. ويعد أهل السنة هجرة أبو بكر مع النبي محمد إحدى مناقبه العظيمة.


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*حياته في المدينة
بعدما وصل الرسول وأبي بكر للمدينة، قام النبي بالمؤاخاة بين المهاجرين والأنصار، آخى بين أبي بكر وعمر بن الخطاب [10]. عاش أبو بكر في المدينة طوال فترة حياة النبي وشهد معه الكثير من المشاهد، تقول الروايات أنه ممن حاولوا اقتحام حصن اليهود في غزوة خيبر، وأنه ممن ثبتوا مع النبي في معركة حنين حين انفض عنه المسلمين خوفاً وتفرقوا، كذلك يقال أنه حامل الراية السوداء في غزوة تبوك حيث كان هناك رايتان إحداهما بيضاء وكانت مع الأنصار والأخرى سوداء وقد اختلفت الروايات على حاملها فقيل علي بن أبي طالب وقيل أبو بكر. تزوج من حبيبة بنت زيد بن خارجة فولدت له أم كلثوم، ثم تزوج من أسماء بنت عميس فولدت له محمدًا.[9]
[عدل]خلافته
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*خلافته



الفتوحات الإسلامية من عهد الرسول وحتى نهاية الخلافة الأموية.
وردت في السنّة النبوية عند أهل السنة والجماعة نصوص كثيرة تصرّح بفضل أبي بكر وتقديمه على غيره من الصحابة. ومن هذه النصوص ما أشارت إلى أحقّية أبي بكر في تولي الخلافة بعد النبي محمد. فمنها:
ما رواه البخاري ومسلم في صحيحيهما وأحمد في المسند وغيرهم:
« عن جبير بن مطعم رضي الله عنه قال : أتت امرأة النبي ،فأمرها أن ترجع إليه، قالت : أرأيت إن جئت ولم أجدك ؟ كأنها تقول : الموت، قال : «إن لم تجديني فأتي أبا بكر» "[38][39][40]»
وما رواه مسلم في صحيحه وأحمد في المسند وابن حبان في صحيحه والنسائي في السنن الكبرى والحاكم في المستدرك وغيرهم:
«عن عائشة قالت: قال لي رسول الله في مرضه: «ادعي لي أبا بكر أباك، وأخاك، حتى أكتب كتابا، فإني أخاف أن يتمنى متمن ويقول قائل: أنا أولى. ويأبى الله والمؤمنون إلا أبا بكر» [41][42][43][44][45]»
وروى الحاكم في المستدرك وقال هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد، عن أنس بن مالك قال:
«بعثني بنو المصطلق إلى رسول الله ، فقالوا: سل لنا رسول الله إلى من ندفع صدقاتنا بعدك؟ قال: فأتيته فسألته، فقال: «إلى أبي بكر».[46]»
وروى البيهقي في دلائل النبوّة عن سعيد بن جمهان عن سفينة والحاكم في المستدرك عن عائشة، وقال هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد:
« قالت: أول حجر حمله النبي لبناء المسجد، ثم حمل أبو بكر حجرا آخر، ثم حمل عثمان حجرا آخر، فقلت : يا رسول الله، ألا ترى إلى هؤلاء كيف يساعدونك ؟ فقال : «يا عائشة، هؤلاء الخلفاء من بعدي» [47][48]»
وروى البخاري ومسلم وأحمد وأصحاب السنن وغيرهم عن عدد من الصحابة منهم أبو موسى الأشعري وعبد الله بن عمر وعائشة:
«لما مرض رسول الله مرضه الذي مات فيه فحضرت الصلاة فأذن فقال: «مروا أبا بكر فليصل بالناس» فقيل له: إن أبا بكر رجل أسيف إذا قام في مقامك لم يستطع أن يصلي بالناس، وأعاد فأعادوا له، فأعاد الثالثة فقال: «إنكن صواحب يوسف مروا أبا بكر فليصل بالناس» فخرج أبو بكر فصلى فوجد النبي من نفسه خفة فخرج يهادى بين رجلين كأني أنظر رجليه تخطان من الوجع فأراد أبو بكر أن يتأخر فأومأ إليه النبي أن مكانك ثم أتي به حتى جلس إلى جنبه.[49][50][51][52][53]»
قال الملا علي القاري في "مرقاة المفاتيح": قال النووي: (أجمعت الصحابة على عقد الخلافة له وتقديمه لفضله).[54]
وبعد وفاة النبي بويع أبو بكر بالخلافة في سقيفة بني ساعدة.
وجهز في فترة حكمه حروب الردة؛ ضد أولئك الذين رفضوا دفع الزكاة، وأرسل جيشاً بقيادة أسامة بن زيد كان قد جهزه النبي محمد قبل وفاته لقتال الروم.



*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*عهده بالخلافة إلى عمر
قبيل وفاة أبو بكر، شاور طائفة من ذوي النظر والمشورة من الصحابة، فاتفقت كلمتهم على أن يعهد بالخلافة من بعده إلى عمر بن الخطاب [55] ‎ وقد ذكر ذلك الطبري وابن الجوزي وابن كثير: «أن أبا بكر خشي على المسلمين أن يختلفوا من بعده ثم لا يجتمعوا على رأي، فدعاهم لما أثقل عليه المرض إلى أن يبحثوا لأنفسهم عن خليفة من بعده. إلا أن المسلمين لم يتفقوا فيما بينهم على من يخلف أبا بكر، فوضعوا الأمر بين يدي أبي بكر، وعندئذ أخذ يستشير أعيان الصحابة، كلاً منهم على انفراد، ولما رأى اتفاقهم على جدارة عمر وفضله، طلع على الناس وأخبرهم أنه قد استخلف عمر عليهم، فقالوا جميعاً: سمعنا وأطعنا.» [56][57]، وبعد أن رأى أبو بكر موافقة الناس جميعاً على استخلافة عمر عليهم، دعا عثمان بن عفان وأملى عليه الكتاب التالي: «بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، هذا ما عهد به أبو بكر خليفة رسول الله عند آخر عهده بالدنيا وأول عهده بالآخرة، في الحال التي يؤمن فيها الكافر ويوقن فيها الفاجر؛ إني استعملت عليكم عمر بن الخطاب، فإن صبر وعدل فذلك علمي به ورأيي فيه، وإن جار وبدّل فلا علم لي بالغيب، والخيرَ أردتُ، ولكل امرئ ما اكتسب، وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أيّ منقلب ينقلبون» [58].


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*وفاته

توفي أبو بكر ليلة الثلاثاء 7 جمادى الآخرة في سنة 13 هـ الموافق 634 م في المدينة المنورة عن عمر يناهز 63 سنة، وكانت مدة خلافته سنتين وثلاثة أشهر وثلاثة أيام [55]، ودفن في بيت عائشة إلى جوار الرسول رسول الله محمد ‪ﷺ. وترك من الأولاد: عبد الله، عبد الرحمن، محمد، عائشة أسماء وأم كلثوم.


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*شهادة علي بن أبي طالب في أبي بكر
قد ذكر ابن الجوزي بسنده في كتابه "التبصرة": «لما قبض أبو بكر الصديق وسجى عليه ارتجت المدينة بالبكاء كيوم قبض رسول الله قال: فجاء علي بن أبي طالب مستعجلاً مسرعاً مسترجعاً فقال: "رحمك الله يا أبا بكر كنت إلف رسول الله وأنيسه ومستراحه وثقته وموضع سره ومشاورته وكنت أول القوم إسلاماً وأخلصهم إيماناً وأشدهم لله يقيناً وأخوفهم لله وأعظمهم غناء في دين الله عز وجل وأحوطهم على رسول الله وأحد بهم على الإسلام وأحسنهم صحبة وأكثرهم مناقب وأفضلهم سوابق وأرفعهم درجة وأقربهم وسيلة وأشبههم برسول الله هدياً وسمتاً وأشرفهم منزلة وأرفعهم عنده وأكرمهم عليه فجزاك الله عن رسوله وعن الإسلام أفضل الجزاء... فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون رضينا عن الله عز وجل قضاءه وسلمنا له أمره والله لن يصاب المسلمون بعد رسول الله بمثلك أبداً كنت للدين عزا وحرزا وكهفا فألحقك الله عز وجل بنبيك محمد ولا حرمنا أجرك ولا أضلنا بعدك" فسكت الناس حتى قضى كلامه ثم بكوا حتى علت أصواتهم وقالوا: صدقت يا ختن رسول الله .» [59].


*

----------


## Deimos

*أخي الكريم محمد جزاك الله عنا كل خير .. وشكراً جزيلاً علي المعلومات القيمة والسيرة العطرة لصاحب رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم وخليفة المسلمين أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه ...

*

----------


## ودالصحابة

*بارك الله فيك وجعل الجنة مواك

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تكفيه شهادة النبي عليه افضل الصلاة واتم التسليم
ويكفي انه ابو بكر الصديق
                        	*

----------

